# Yamaha fuel management guage not working ?



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I have twin 1998 200 saltwater series motors they run great but the fuel management guage isnt working it just reads 00 (the guage is new) the sensors are inline on the fuel lines back near the motors does anyone know how to test these sensors or have any ideas on this problem i want to fix them so i know the most efficent rpm to run them at thanks chad


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Kenny Mann 

Ms Penny Fishing Team 

Member NRA 172499461

Minn Kota ASC

Dealer for The Super Stick 
www.thesuperstick.com 


Emerald Coast Marine LLC

Allmost Anything Computers

4610 Saufley Field Rd 

Pensacola Fl, 32526

1-850-456-8196

1-850-455-8318

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I would back up and try to remember how it quit working. Did both transponders work before you replaced the gauge? Usually its rare that both will fail at the same time but I have had boats that got excessive water in the bilge and took out the units.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

TONER said:


>


 
Lol call Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

the senders hav a paddle wheel in them that can get stuck and not spin thus causing the no reading issue, some times they can be loosened up with air pressure but they will stick again, it appears they might need to be repalced, they retail for 309.00 each. being a forum member you get a 10 % parts discount..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

CootCommander said:


> Lol call Kenny at Emerald Coast Marine


Thank you sir... have a great day.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

OK I removed one meter and took it apart the wheel spun freely so I checked the wires the harness has 8 wires total 3 for each meter (1 orange 1 purpple 1 black) and 2 that werent connected to anything one is black the other is white with a red stripe I couldnt get a + or a - out of any of the wires the black wires showed some corrosion any ideas ?


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Chad, do your sending units have 3 or 4 screws on the bottom plate?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

4 screws


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

!!!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

there is no break down for the wires coming off the sender, but see if this helps,, straight out of the rigging guide. 

i cant get the diagram to load.


----------

